# Pensacola Beach, February 22nd Report



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't fished Langdon Beach in FOREVER, but stopped there this morning after cruising the beach so I could set a rod and get out of the rain. Got a perfect 27 inch Red right away, nice Pompano later. In between, had a couple of break-offs and a couple of misses. Lost one Pomp at the beach. I had shrimp and fleas out, but the bites were definitely shrimp. Weather closed in early afternoon and ran me off. Glad I went. God was merciful...got two nice ones and didn't get struck!

Did break my 13 footer though! Bummmmmmer!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish for a bad day . Sucks about the rod !


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice man! 

How was the water? Was it real murky or not too bad?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe, what a coincedence. I broke my 12' CTS gettin it off the the truck.
then it rained for two hours straight.Never even got down to the water.
least you caught some fish


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*CT$*



jcallaham said:


> Joe, what a coincedence. I broke my 12' CTS gettin it off the the truck.
> then it rained for two hours straight.Never even got down to the water.
> least you caught some fish


Wow! And I thought my fix was going to be expensive! I loaded up with a 4 oz. and it snapped at the reel seat. I think I can heal it. Can we fix yours?



> How was the water? Was it real murky or not too bad?


Churnin' pretty good. Hard to see with the cloud cover and rain. Didn't rake for fleas, so didn't really notice the water clarity.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

no way .Iam going to check on warranty possibilities,but I am not to hopeful. about 10" off the tip. any body out there need a shark casting rod? this will now Handle 10oz and bait and probably pull 20, 25lbs of drag at 11' long.
yea, broke at the real seat,you can put asleeve in there and It will be good as new. I know those rods are rated up to 5oz but they break when you put some muscle into them


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

You should be able to get a new blank from CTS, just sucks you will have to get it re-wrapped. I got the CTS S-8 Surf 11'6" and love it! I can cast a 3oz Kastmaster out of sight!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*CT$*



Firedawg said:


> You should be able to get a new blank from CTS, just sucks you will have to get it re-wrapped. I got the CTS S-8 Surf 11'6" and love it! I can cast a 3oz Kastmaster out of sight!


We have the technology Jim. If they'll warrantee the blank, we can take it from there.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Breakage*

Nice catch for a rainy day! I stayed at home and watched a Limb Rat raid my bird feeder. :yes:

For PJ: What brand of rod? It happens to the best of us at times.

Jim: If you can get the blank; bring it on by. I have the know how, equipment and work cheap(ly). C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

It was my Breakawjay LDX. Already cut it and prepped it. Will mix some epoxy and high density adhesive filler today and she'll be well on her way to recovery.

I really like the Breakaway I got from you better than the LDX. Just seems like a better quality rod (was made by All Star). Nick was no help, but I put together a new top section, wrapped a plate reel seat on it and fished it hard ever since. A little heavy for what I do, but super solid. Been corresponding with Tommy Farmer about another Carolina Cast Pro. May have to just get a blank to do what I want to with the aft end of the rod. Was hoping they would wrap the eyes and let me do the rest, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey C2 thanks for the offer. but thinkin' about what happened, it is owner error to be honest. If thru just plain good will they replace it for me I will be gratefull.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing in your success yesterday during the barrage of rain(s).

Catch 'em up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Pic*

I love where God has planted me! Here's a pic. The Pomp weighed in right at 3 pounds...on the half-shell tonight.


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

*pompano*

good report! how plentiful are the fleas and or pompano out thay way? i see the gb tackle tournament has started already


----------

